# Can't drift rear sight on SR40C



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

I just picked up a nice new Ruger SR40C. It shoot like a dream. Nice tight groups at 21 feet, but just about 2 inches left. I loosened the set screw with a 5/64 allen wrench per the instructions, but I can't drift the darn sight to the right. I've been banging on it pretty hard with a plactic bullet puller (which is made of really hard plactic), but it just won't move. I haven't tried putting it in a vise yet as I didn't wanna damage anything. Is a brass punch really necessary. Any suggestions?

Just found a couple of posts on various gun forums that suggested putting the slide in the freezer overnight. I'll try that tomorrow night, unless someone here thinks that's a bad idea.

One other thing, does anyone make fully (and easily) adjustable sights for this gun (not night sights). I like to experiment with my hand loads and need to easily be able to adjust the rear sight.

Thanks Guys,

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Make sure the set screw is loose enough and a punch is a good idea, keeps the line of force directly across the sight cut.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I recently tried to find a brass punch at the local stores. No luck. Then I went to Home Depot and picked up a couple brass bolts. They were cheap. Then I filed the ends to my liking and also confirmed they were solid brass. They work perfectly for drifting rear sights.


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

I use a 2# hammer and a brass punch. Put it in a padded vise and whack the crap out of the sucker.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I own an SR40........I just took a couple of my cleaning patches, folded them smaller, and tapped with a screwdriver and small hammer......I backed the set screw out pretty far......I got it to move without damage......kids, don't try this at home.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm the OP. Thanks for all the responses guys. I'm gonna try a padded vise and brass punch (or bolt).

Loaded and shot 150 rounds today in my new Ruger SR40C. What a dream gun. I did get it to malfunction one time when I limp-wristed it. I've been a revolver shooter for over 20 years, and old habits die hard. But it sure is fun to shoot. It's an excellent range gun besides being an excellent concealed carry gun. I didn't think I would, but I'm kinda liking the 1911 style safety. Even though it has a Glock like safety trigger, the additional safety adds some peace of mind with one in the chamber when in the pocket. I'm looking for a good IWB holster, but pocket carry for this gun works just fine. It is a pretty small package.

I just loading plinking rounds for it. I use the Lee 40 caliber 175 grain tumble lube SWC and 3.6 grains of Winchester 231 powder. FPS is around 750. OAL is 1.122. Extremely pleasant to shoot and this load functions the gun just fine. I recycle lead from my sand trap which is mostly wheel weights, so I kinda keep the velocity down. Nice accuracy and no leading.

Thanks again guys,

Don <><


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Genesis, I assume you are using a pocket carry holster. In spite of the trigger safety and the thumb safety, the trigger needs to be covered when carrying. I carry a SR9c (same deminsions) and had trouble finding a holster. Dong's in Tulsa sold me an IWB and an OWB made by Tagua. The OWB is #BH2-112. They are made for the Taurus Millenium Pro, but fit the Rugers perfectly. I wear the OWB and my pullover shirt covers everything. The IWB was not as comfortable, but is perfect for carrying in the truck console. Enjoy the Ruger. I always have. I was a Ruger man before Hank Jr.


----------

